
Arkansas carries out first double execution in the US for 16 years - neverminder
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/apr/24/arkansas-double-executions-supreme-court-jack-jones-marcel-williams
======
neverminder
"The Republican governor of Arkansas, Asa Hutchinson, decided to buck this
downward trend by announcing that he would schedule eight killings in 11 days,
in order to use up a batch of the sedative medazolam that was expiring at the
end of this month. Had all the executions taken place, it would have been the
largest mass execution in the US for more than 50 years."

